# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 > GW2 Bots and Programs >  Alternative to gw2god?

## Pimps

Hi all
a long time ago (1year) i was using the gw2god bot to farm an account.
It just gathering stuff and selling in the ah. Teleportation under the ground, no bans ecc...
Then i stopped playing and now i'm back again.

Is it there any bot like gw2god? I was enjoying it gathered only materials without the other stuff (killing creeps, walking ecc...)

Thanks

----------


## Jaladhjin

> Words


Let me google that for you

----------


## Pimps

-.- ...
thanks for the lost of your 2 seconds

----------


## Enym

I have been developing a bot that does these things, but It's not ready for public testing yet.

----------


## c24382286

So are you now able to publish?

----------


## c24382286

> -.- ...
> thanks for the lost of your 2 seconds


So are you now able to publish?

----------

